# Mescal Bean



## rdabpenman (Dec 26, 2013)

Dressed up in a Black Titanium/Platinum Hybrid Cigar Double Twist.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and applied 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06401Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06410Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06407Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06404Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patrude (Dec 26, 2013)

Great looking pen. You have the grain pattern perfectly matched, great job


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2013)

"showoff" Very nice. Great job. Happy Dipping.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the Black Titanium n Platinum look ! Very Nice !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2013)

Damned fine pen Les. I love the wood and the finish


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

You never disapoint Les, great looking pen as always.


Harry ( great photo's ) M


----------

